# Pretty Boy Floyd (pic heavy)



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey everybody I wanted to post this one to show y'all what I believe to be my very best work yet. I think this is my best so far. I really hope y'all enjoy it as much as me because all of yall inspire me . I worked really hard on this one and wow does it fit my hand perfect. It's balanced perfectly and feels amazing to hold. It's curly maple and bicoti with aluminum. I kniw it's a lit of pics but I hope y'all like it. Thanks! D.D.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

You nailed it buddy!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WOW, amazing work. Curly maple is beautiful wood and your use of it is just fantastic ..... a beautiful sling ...very nice..

wll


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

WOW! Was the first word that came out of my mouth. That is awesome! But...If you made a Pacquiao, that one would win


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful !!!!!!!!! You are one extremely talented gentleman. Thanks for sharing


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, nicest catty ive seen in a long time


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No... That's not real. You did some fancy camera tricks there, right? There's no such thing as a real slingshot that looks that pretty. :nono:

-- Just kiddin', Doug.  Gorgeous slingshot, sir. Again. B)


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Sick!


----------



## Dwight (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Doug,

Yes that is a beauty, some fine work.

Just felt I needed to express a little appreciation.

How do you find the time? Eight children, livestock, ranch?

I've been a horse / dog trainer most of my life. ( ranch type / cutting horses and hunting dogs, pointers, retrievers, obedience companions)

Know and understand the time involved. Thus the respect and appreciation!

Later,

Dwight


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeez Doug, she beautiful! Finger hook or Palm swell? A topo map of skill and patience. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That has some good looks!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

This is SS of the month class! You really went all out on this baby, it's tough as nails and nicely sculpted ergo as well...hats off. If this isn't a SS of the month nominee I'd be amazed. A jewel no less. Just off hand if you feel like answering, about how many hours do you have in this baby? Correction, DAYS!!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

WOW!

Stunning work Doug!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Love your work Doug! wonderful slingshot!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Stunning Doug! :bowdown:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

The strong grain in the bocote wood really pop on that one. She is a looker!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow! That looks like a ton of work went into that one! Beautifully done, sir.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, amazing craftsmanship. Thank you for sharing, Doug.


----------



## JuanWayne (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful sling and watch!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That piece really looks amazing with the levels of layering in the swell and frame. You crushed this one and knocked it out of the park.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

"Pretty boy Floyd" looks more like "Money Mayweather" to me! Super cool! This is one of the slingshots I'll be looking at again and again for a long time.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jauser that's a beauty full slinger 
Cheers


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

absolutely beautiful work doug. i think we have another slingshot of the month winner here


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Doug, to be bloody serious here: this is by far the most beautiful Slingshot i've ever seen.. i know why you're one of my heros!

I hope that someday i'll get these lines as straight and accurate as you Buddy! Please don't stop making these stunners!!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

DougDynasty said:


> Hey everybody I wanted to post this one to show y'all what I believe to be my very best work yet. I think this is my best so far. I really hope y'all enjoy it as much as me because all of yall inspire me . I worked really hard on this one and wow does it fit my hand perfect. It's balanced perfectly and feels amazing to hold. It's curly maple and bicoti with aluminum. I kniw it's a lit of pics but I hope y'all like it. Thanks! D.D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a wonderful piece of jewelry, I take my hat off to you! All the best, Luke


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

She is Pretty man!

What a looker.

Cheers.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey Doug please please please more pictures. I could honestly look (and dribble :drool: ) at that piece of art for hours and hours.

Bravo sir just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful all that needs to be said


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Absolutely awesome work, Doug! I'm impressed! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

What a beauty!!


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Holy cow! I'm stunned! That level of craftsmanship makes me feel like woodworking is just as much art as the Mona Lisa. You are an amazing builder of slingshots.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Splendid splendor! Is there any other way to describe this exquisitely beautiful piece of craftsmanship. I think not. Really spectacular.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Always giving us a new level to reach for. :headbang:


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazing work my friend!!! You keep raising your own bar!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Every time you post a new piece you say the same dang thing.... "i just wanted to see what y'all think, cause I'm pretty sure that this is my best one yet...." So stinkin funny... What's funnier, and gettin down right scary is. You've been right every single time!! Sure am proud of my buddy!! Damn foxy fork,cowboy!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow wow man thats a super sweet shooter! This here is slingshot porn


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

WoWzers .......


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

All I gotta say is DAMN!!!!!!!! Very, very serious frame Doug! Your best for sure!!!!!


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

Woooow !

You inspire us all !!

You got creativity with taste .


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Your work is inspirational!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice one Doug! Great job  That curly maple and bacote really compliment each other well!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

brilliant work bud! is that a real panerai?


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank yall so much!! This forum means the world to me. Such great cool people from all over the world. I appreciate all your kind words very much


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Byudzai my first love of collecting was watches.I have been collecting for years and years. Until I found slingshots a couple years ago and focused on my true love (slingshots) I slowed down on watches but still love them . They are the only 2 things I collect. It's a Panerai 341,I had the stainless one first but it got stolen.when I went to replace it, the black was the most reasonable I could find. Are you a watch collector too buddy?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

sweet! I was, but finally settled on an explorer I that I haven't taken off in a year and a half, so I'm gonna sell all my other ones. still want to buy this guy, a semi-custom a buddy of mine got from this crazy watchmaker in Finland:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Wait wait wait, lemme get this straight. Byudzai "watch boy" is into watches?!? This changes my whole paradigm.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Haha I hope all you guys are going to be at the slingshot gig near Pittsburgh in June. Will be a hoot to hang out.


----------



## Grem (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow soo nice. Looks amazing great job!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice watch. Super cool. I like that alot. Thanks Grem !


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Great job Doug, super selection in woods and layout for a wonderful colour contrast.

Anybody got a spare sheet of paper towel so I can wipe the druel off my chin?

Teach.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks teach ! And this little guy was from the scraps


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

its completely stunning, fantastic job Doug

-HP Slingshots


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

WOW! One of the best I've ever seen. Fantastic work!


----------

